# My Second Skin install is getting out of hand



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

wow. 
its been 3 days, and so far I have the following done to my 96 nissa king cab 

First I started damping the rear wall with DampX then I remebered I have a bunch of expanding foam and carpet padding left over from some previous projects, so I stopped the damping and filled all the hollow cavities sith expanding foam. then, I took about 25 square feet of Carpet padding and stuffed it into all the small nooks, crannies, holes and cracks I could. As much as I could. all these little holes are filled to the hilt with carpet padding. 
then I started back with the damping. this is what I have done so far. 

2 layers Damplifier rear wall 
2 layers Damplifier ceiling 
4 layers DampX rear side walls 
1 layer DampX on half of the floor. 

this is what I still have to do. 
1 more layer Damplifier on rear wall 
2 whole layers on floor 
4 layers Dampx on inner door skin 
1 layer on rear outer door skin 
2 layers outer door skin 
Liquid Damplifier on all small metal parts, fire wall area, & under dash. 
Liquid Damplifier under tire wells 
Hood liner 
After I have all that done, the fun part starts: 

I have a material I have sold very little of, and have advertised none about. (is that proper English?) 
The material is called Dub-Tack. it is 60 mils and sticky on both sides. 
I will add a single layer of this material everywhere inside the truck, coverin gall the Damplifier and DampX. 
I will then use the 2nd sticky side to bond a layer of CCF1 ( 3/8 inch closed cell foam) to the entire surface of the Dub-Tack. as long I am able to put the truck back together. 

Then: 
A layer of Dub tack on rear of all plastic parts, & a thin layer of open celled foam on the back of that. 

After all that I should have gone through about: 
2 Rolls of DampX 
2 rolls of Damplifier 
1.5 rolls of Dub tack 
25 Feet carpet padding 
80 feet closed cell foam 
40 feet of open celled foam. 
2 gallons Liquid Damplifier 
1 hood liner 

hopefully it will all be worth it. I realize this is overkill, but it will be my demo truck so I got to do it up 

Thanks for listening 

ANT


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

nomov8 said:


> *I realize this is overkill, but it will be my demo truck so I got to do it up*


Yeah man, but that is sweet. It will be like a silent ass truck. If you scream, no one will hear you  Is there anything you can do about the windows to make them silent(er)?


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

nothing I know of to help with the windows, other then damping around them.
maybe a few layers of high% tint
?!?!?!


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you trying to make your car Air tight too? But on a serious note let me know how it turns out.
I hate hearing the tires going threw the wet floor after or even while it's raining.. it's LOUD so let me know how it comes out.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

with all that damping i doubt if you could hear a train coming. all of that stuff is made by second skin? do they make a noise barrier material. the inside of my sentra gets way to much wind and road noise.


----------



## nomov8 (Dec 9, 2002)

air tight?

I wish

for now I am just trying to kill all the future rattles, and road noise.
Once I get the intrerior done I will do the engine compartment, wheel weels, and hood. that should help quite a bit with the road noise.

I own Second Skin so so any questions you have I can answer.
We do have a barrier in the works. should be ready in a few weeks.
check out the web site for general info
www.secondskinaudio.com

ANT


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

i just did the same thing to the hatch in my NX last week.
It took 7 days to do everything but it is so worth it.

NX has an insane amount of road and wind noise comin into the car.

So i ripped apart the hatch, and laid down dynamat everywhere. Then i laid a 1/2" layer of foam behind all the panels and beneath the carpet. 
The inside of my car is now dead silent from the behind the drivers seat. You can only hear the exhaust which is much quieter than before. 
Now i have only a faint amount of wind noise coming from the front a pillers and under the doors.

ONe of these days when im not feeling lazy ill used my left over dynamat and foam for the fron half of the car. Should sound like the sound room in a studio after that.
Also im still planning on spraying rubberized undercoat in the wheels wells which should completely kill the last bit of road noise with a nice thick layer


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

300sqft should be enough to COMPLETELY dampen my car right? i think i'm going to do this when it gets a little warmer out, but need to know how much to get... whatcha guys think?


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

300 sqft should be enough to do your car like 4 times over


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

with 40sq/ft i was able to cover my entire hatch plus the doors, another 40 and i couldve covered the entire floor and roof


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

whats gonna suck is after all this work, you still hear mad rattling, but theres nothing you can do about it cause you've completely blocked access to all interior components of the car. When I Dynamatted my trunk lid I made sure to leave access to the stock mounting points for the tail lights etc so if a bulb burns out i can change them without destroying the dynamat job.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

when you lay down the mat yer not supposed to block access spots


----------

